# a software to add subtitles to a divx or avi movie



## shadow slayer 2007 (Jan 14, 2007)

plz suggest me a software to add subtitles to .divx or .avi movies
i hav the subtitle files of the movie which i got from the net but dunno wat to  do with them
plz tell me how to do it too

ps u will be +ve repped for good softwares sugestions
    dont do it just for rep plz help me coz 
    in some english movies at times they talk so low and mumbles something 
    i cant make out wat they say


----------



## praveengem2005 (Jan 14, 2007)

use vlc media player or bs player they have option to add subtitle files...


----------



## 47shailesh (Jan 20, 2007)

praveengem2005 said:
			
		

> use vlc media player or bs player they have option to add subtitle files...


Dude you did not understand his prob.. he is askinf for a s/w that can cobmine movie and sub title in sigle one movie fileant then burn the file so he can watch the movie on any plyer say WMP without any hickups....


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 20, 2007)

You can use *TMPGEnc Express* for adding permanent Subtitles to .divX and .Xvid movies .

Before using it read *this tutorial *on how to do so.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Jan 22, 2007)

Use VobSub to mux you're subtitles into your video.

Download Link -
*www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=2729&s=392

Source -
Free-Codecs.com


----------



## esumitkumar (Jan 22, 2007)

Dude ..no need to do all this..if ur movie is ripped one ..like Braveheart.avi ..u just need to install klmcodec pack..just name ur subtitles same as the movie...
like movie name is Braveheart.avi subtitles file should be placed in the same folder with name Braveheart.sub or Braveheart.srt...when u will play avi file by 123 Media Player (default name by klmcodec pack) it will pick subtitles automatically


----------



## gradea091788 (Dec 25, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> Dude ..no need to do all this..if ur movie is ripped one ..like Braveheart.avi ..u just need to install klmcodec pack..just name ur subtitles same as the movie...
> like movie name is Braveheart.avi subtitles file should be placed in the same folder with name Braveheart.sub or Braveheart.srt...when u will play avi file by 123 Media Player (default name by klmcodec pack) it will pick subtitles automatically



damn man ur right...all i did wus drag and drop the srt file in the same folder as the avi. and/or divx and started it on windows media player and the subs showed up perfectly!!...tyvm

oh and both the movie and the subtitle file must have the same name...props to all


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Rename the subtitle with the same filename of the .avi file and open with VLC/WMP

for eg:

File is-->Matrix.avi

Rename subtitle to--->Matrix.srt

open it


----------

